# Dragons Blood (or Skeeter Pee) with lower ABV?



## buckhorn (Mar 20, 2017)

I was wondering if anyone has ever tried making the Dragon's Blood (or Skeeter Pee) recipe with a lower ABV? 

I thought I remember seeing a calculator that would tell you the estimated OG based on the fruit/sugar elements added in your recipe - but can't seem to find it now.
I am thinking if I cut the sugar in half, the Alcohol potential will be reduced (not quite in half because of the fruit). 

So, has anyone tried to cut back the ABV, was it successful or does that mess with the Yeasties being able to deal with the acid of the lemon?

-Brian


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 21, 2017)

The basic formula for ABV is (starting gravity-ending gravity)*131. I usually use 0.996 as my estimated ending gravity. You can use the formula and your desired ABV to figure out what your starting SG should be. Note that a lower alcohol will result in a less stable wine that will not age as well. As long as you're consuming this in short order, that shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Bodenski (Mar 21, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> Note that a lower alcohol will result in a less stable wine that will not age as well. As long as you're consuming this in short order, that shouldn't be an issue.



Is there any good rule of thumb that lets us know how much ABV you need to age something? I've got a mead going right now that I think will come out to 9.5%. I figure it will be ready to drink sooner than a higher ABV wine would be, but not sure how problematic that low ABV will be if I want to let it age a year or two.


----------



## Arne (Mar 25, 2017)

Bodenski said:


> Is there any good rule of thumb that lets us know how much ABV you need to age something? I've got a mead going right now that I think will come out to 9.5%. I figure it will be ready to drink sooner than a higher ABV wine would be, but not sure how problematic that low ABV will be if I want to let it age a year or two.



Think you should be ok for a year or two. If you try it, save one bottle back for four or five years and let us know how it goes. Always nice to have someone come back who "has done that" and let us know how it actually came out. Arne.


----------

